

Do I (really) Need a Badge at SXSW? - way66
http://www.quora.com/Do-you-need-to-have-a-badge-to-get-into-parties-at-SXSW?q=do+i+need+a+ticket+to+sxsw

======
way66
I haven't got my badge for SXSW. But it's a lot of money and I would like to
know if I can still meet a lot of people, have fun and get into parties
without an official badge. What do you think?

